# What exactly does a maid do?



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

I have read many threads which have been really helpful about the cost of maids and their sponsorship etc which has been extremely useful. 

But nothing seems to show exactly what they do.

I assume cleaning, washing and ironing but do they cook? 

What are the general duties of a maid?

What are you expected to pay extra for (ie. do you pay extra for cooking, babysitting, etc?)

Confirmation would be a great help please, especially from those who have maids who can tell me of the best way to find a good maid.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're an employer, they are an employee, set out the job description you require.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cleaning
Ironing
Washing
Cooking
Babysitting
Educating children
Dog walking
Gardening
Car washing
Light masonry
Human punchbag

Once you pay them their £100 a month you basically own them and you can make them do whatever your conscience allows.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You forgot stand in during ma'ams headache time.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

As said, you are the employer. Please don't "make her one of the family", as she is not. Know where to draw the lines. None of my previous bosses made me part of their family, as I wasn't a housemaid!!!!

Be prepared for "emergencies" where they have to go back home. Some maids mothers and fathers have died several times over - depending on how many people they worked for. Don't get involved in their lives and don't "loan" money. They all have a hardship story. Remember that they work for you, you don't work for them. Some start off really good then get lazy. You need to keep them busy, but above all treat them fairly. Don't leave money or jewelry laying around, it can be tempting. There are alot of stories from women who have wonderful maids, and there are just as many stories about the housemaid from h.e.l.l.

Keep in mind, you are responsible for the housemaid, including what she does during her free time. If you can get references, follow up and check them.

I would strongly recommend going through an agency as you get a "trial period". If it doesn't work out, you can get a replacement. Housemaids are hit and miss.


----------

